# Prinz Pi Interview



## patrick02 (29. April 2009)

Hallo! 
Ihr kennt bestimmt alle den "Rapper" Prinz Pi(ehemalig bekannt als Prinz Porno) oder? Er hat einige Songs(Nerdhymne/Counterstrike usw.)  die darauf vermuten lassen, dass er ein Gamer ist, und die werden ja meistens in der Interview Rubrik im Buffed-Magazin interviewt! 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie das mit der Interview Rubrik im Buffed-Magazin ist, Melden sich die "Stars" bei euch oder ihr euch bei den "Stars"? 

Das wollte ich euch nur mal sagen 

LG P02

Edit: Keine Hip-Hop Flames/Vorurteile gegen "Rapper/Hopper" bitte!
 Pi ging übrigens auf ein Gymnasium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Ich weiß noch als alle beim Bushido Interview auch erst gemekert hatten und dann doch ganz interessiert waren ;(


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

nur weil man auf gymnasium ging hat des nix zu bedeuten ...sry musste sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## patrick02 (29. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> nur weil man auf gymnasium ging hat des nix zu bedeuten ...sry musste sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast recht aber ich wollte damit diesem Vorurteil das die alle auf HS oder gar nicht zur Schule gingen etwas entgegen gehen 

Antwortet doch lieber zum Thema


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

so ein interview wär für mich definitv ein grund diese ausgabe nicht zu kaufen
einer der sich prinz porno nennt .. als next macht king p... mit queen mu... ne cd .... (ja bewusst zensiert .. wobei es ansich kein unterschied macht aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


ich denke es gibt einige die mehr mit zocken gemein haben und auch eine breitere masse ansprechen. das wichtigste ist es müssen sich viele leute interessieren.
verkaufszahle > rest war schon immer so und wird uach immer so sein


----------



## LittleFay (2. Mai 2009)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Ihr kennt bestimmt alle den "Rapper" Prinz Pi(ehemalig bekannt als Prinz Porno) oder?


Nö. Ein Interview mit ihm wäre für mich uninteressant.
Wenn ich schon den Namen "Prinz Porno" höre.. Nein danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

last euch von dem namen nich täuschen. pi is größtenteils korrekt. allein die line _jesus sah den bus©h in flammen und ließ den mutterficker brennen_ macht ihn zu nem rap gott =)
hier ma ne auswahl von n paar tracks:









die angesprochene nerdhymne:


----------



## patrick02 (3. Mai 2009)

@Riesentrolli

War das Ironie?

@Thema: 

Wer Rap mag, dem gefällt Pi eigentlich... Für die die sowieso nur Mettal und co. hören ist er natürlich nichts-.-


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2009)

Ich brech gleich...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich brech gleich...


nutzt das für die buffed show *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

wenn man n interview mit bushido macht, dann sollte einem pi wie n kleines lamm vorkommen^^

btw: komisches forum. macht aus nem c mit klammern drum gleich das copyright teil XD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich brech gleich...


Zam ich fühle mit dir


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

Alsoi höre nebst Metal, Rock etc auch deutschen Hip Hop (Äi-Tiem, Microphone Mafia, Samy Deluxe, Afrob) aber allein schon der Name Prinz Porno oder Pi  sorgt für Grauen bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und i hab en Cover von dem schon gesehen und nein danke

also grütze und hoffentlich kein interview mit dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Mai 2009)

lieber nochma blind guardian ^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

trolli bitte nie wieder sowas posten ... da war das andere lied das du mir ma geschickt hast 200mal besser und das obwohl ich hip hop alles andere als mag


----------



## Haxxler (4. Mai 2009)

Interviewt mich!!!! Ich kann auch "jojo, biatch alda" rumschreien.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

versteh gar nich was ihr gegen pi habt. ich kann neopunk übelst feiern und muss beim hören immer lachen/grinsen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> versteh gar nich was ihr gegen pi habt. ich kann neopunk übelst feiern und muss beim hören immer lachen/grinsen.



Dann lass die Drogen beim hören weg!


----------



## patrick02 (4. Mai 2009)

Wie ihr alle jetzt über PI herzieht! 
Es geht darum das er Gamer ist und interviewt werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaube nicht das jeder KOOL SAVAS und Bushido mochte!


----------



## patrick02 (4. Mai 2009)

Außerdem kann Hip-Hop /rap nicht so unbeliebt in der Community sein, da immer hin in der "Welche Musik hört ihr beim zocken" Umfrage 13%fdafür gestimmt haben!


----------



## Independent (5. Mai 2009)

Oha, hier wird wieder kräftig auf den Stammtisch gehauen! 

Nur weil sich jemand "Prinz Porno" nennt und Fäkalsongs mit Pornolines mischt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass dieser jenige "dumm" ist.

Geh ich euch aufm Sack mit eurer Drachenmusik/Hobbitmusik? Ich frage mich gerade ernsthaft was schlimmer ist...bzw nach weniger IQ schreit.

Immer dieses unterschwellige "gehate"....

Hip-Hop is geil, Metal is geil, King is SKA..
---------------------------------------------------
Scheiss Spartendenken immer hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber atzige Idee mit dem Typen im Buffedmag. In der neuen Bibi Blocksberg ist dann demnächst Vivian Schmitt mit ihrer Kolumne vertreten...

Ich bin für *Die Kassierer*...die sollten interviewed werden.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Mai 2009)

als dieser threat eröffnet wurde habe ich ihn reported mit den worten "das endet nur wieder in hiphopgeflame" und wenn jetzt noch n bisschen dazu kommt ises wieder soweit -.-


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

mir gehts ja gar nicht um hip hop allgemein. 
nehmt ihr eminem ins heft würd ich mich sogar freuen 

aber buffed muss sowiso selber entscheiden was sie machen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bisher haben sie das auch ganz gut gemeistert


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

@ indie:
nää danke. kassierer sind imho einfach nur übelst absturz^^


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2009)

Zumindest deutscher Hip Hop ist für den Ar****. Auf Englisch gehts noch weil man nicht versteht was die sagen.


----------



## Zorkal (5. Mai 2009)

!Donnerwetter! ist für mich immernoch eines der besten deutschsprachigen Alben der letzten Jahre. Und wenn ihr einen Künstler wegen seinem Namen(Den er nichtmal mehr selber benutzt) verurteilt seid ihr selber Schuld. Vorallem macht Pi keinen Gangsterrap sondern eher "Studentenrap" mit Niveau.Ob jetzt ein Interview mit ihm sinnvoll wäre muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Edit:EisblockError hat den Vogel abgeschoßen.


----------



## EXclaw (5. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> [...]Vorallem macht Pi keinen Gangsterrap sondern eher "Studentenrap" mit Niveau.Ob jetzt ein Interview mit ihm sinnvoll wäre muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Naja, ob das Lied "Schädelficken" jetzt wirklich so niveauvoll ist ;D


----------



## Zorkal (5. Mai 2009)

Ach,komm.Ich glaub hier muss keiner sotun als ob das Wort "Ficken" ihn schockieren würde. Außerdem ist Neopunk auch eher ein Live-Album. Da passt Schädelficken ziemlich gut zu. Paar schöne Lines sind auch drin. Außerdem gibts ja auch genug niveauvolle Songs/Lyrics von Pi.


----------



## patrick02 (5. Mai 2009)

Viele denken bestimmt, nur weil er sich FRÜHER mal Prinz Porno genannt hat das er son Sido Typ ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber er hat mehr so sozial kritische Texte! ich Zitiere: "Auf meinem weg behindern die Baggy-Pans deshalb...." (Baggys sind diese Klische Hopper-Hosen^^)  

Er ist halt anders als die anderen Rapper UND GAMER! Deshalb wäre ein interviewe mit ihm ja ganz interessant! 


Edith: Das Wort "Ficken" ist böse!


----------

